# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Rugklachten? Behoefte aan nog een site?

## posturologie

geruime tijd heb ik op deze site de column posturologie bijgehouden. Externe factoren en ziekte hebben voor onderbreking, en vervolgens voor verdere vertraging gezorgd.

Wat is *posturologie*?

Kort samengevat: houdingscorrectie vanuit de voeten. De voeten vormen ons fundament. Staan die niet goed (meer) dan kan dit hogerop (b.v. rug) voor problemen zorgen. Logisch hè? Toch denkt niet iedereen zo. Een foto van de rug zegt niet zoveel over de voetstand.
Hierover probeer ik enige duidelijkheid te geven. Bijvoorbeeld met mijn website http://www.podoposturale-therapie.nl
Of met mijn recent verschenen boekje Rugklachten, ermee leren leven?

Een aantal inzichten wil ik in deze column beschrijven, maar heel graag beantwoord ik ook serieuze vragen hierover. Vanzelfsprekend geanonimiseerd en kosteloos.
Ik ben benieuwd,

Peter W.B.Oomens
Research.

----------

